# Mark V Coach Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Mark V - Coach Wax - Paste Wax

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Mark-V's Coach Wax is a truly amazing blend of 100% grade 1 Brazilian carnauba wax and new technology polymers.

A firm favorite among professional detailers, Coach Wax is renowned for it's ability to create a finish so wet it almost drips off the car.
This isn't an old style paste wax. Coach Wax is easy to use, easy to spread, dries quickly and removes without dust to produce an award winning finish without the effort of other brands.

Excellent value, massive tin.

Easy to use, no hard buffing.

Low Dust.

Creates a smooth, slick surface and a tight beading action.

For unbeatable shine and protection layer Coach Wax over Mark Vs Glisten sealant.
*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My trusty Steed - Luna Grey Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I thought it was really good, a nice and easy wax to use and it left behind a really glossy finish. I've only got pictures of it after it got wet as it rained mid detail - I dried the car again once and then there was another shower later so I didn't fancy drying it a 3rd time! I only intended to use the wax on the bonnet and front wings but I liked the look so carried forward with the whole car.

So far it's been on there a couple of weeks and it still looks great under all the dead bugs and dust!

It beads and sheets water very well too.

It was a wax I'd never really heard of to tell the truth and I was pleasantly surprised by it, to think this was on the market and I had never tried it before!














































Water Behaviour Vid





*PROS*
-Easy to use
-Great finish
-Great water behaviour
-Well priced

*CONS*
Didn't find any, it was a really straight forward wax to use.

Thanks to Jon at Mark V for supplying the samples to play around with


----------

